# chromablast ink



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Does anyone use chromablast ink in their printers?


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

I was sorry to see that no one has answered your question. I, too, am curious about Chromablast!

Melissa


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

Do a forum search. There are lots of people using it. Lots of comments, pro and con.


----------



## jb (Oct 12, 2007)

I did a lot of research on ChromaBlast Inks and Transfer paper. After reading hundreds of reviews I decided to purchase it, despite its high price tag. One down side is that it is printer specific you must have an Epson C88, 1800, or 4800 and it has a limited printing area. 

After one wash it does have a soft hand and you can't really tell it was a transfer. So it looks much better than most transfer paper. And the Epson printers really do print great photo quality prints.


----------



## roj49 (Mar 12, 2007)

I have used it for almost a 
year, now and I love it when every things working. You have to do a print about every other day to keep it from clogging your printer nozzles, and you have to keep your transfer paper sealed tight. It works great on white 100% cttn, on any other color you have to trim it. it prints good on 50/50 but sometimes washes out.( It doesnt bind to the 50% polyester.)

Roj49


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Roger hit on the big problem I had with Chromablast....constant clogging issues...so I have just thrown up my hands...and gone on to other things!..besides the sheets are .75 cents each in 100 packs


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Same here with the clogging issues. I've used it for almost a year too and it does print nicely and I have no problems other than constant clogging. I've got the 4800 dual system and have wasted lots of expensive ink trying to keep it clean. I've told Sawgrass I'm about ready to give up on them too, especially since their support isn't very good. One last thing I'm going to try is *Harvey's head cleaner* which automatically runs a print through every day if you want. I think this system would be good if you did print every day, but embroidery is my main l

Jim
Embellishments in Thread


----------



## spunkyoreo (Feb 21, 2008)

imeccentric said:


> Same here with the clogging issues. I've used it for almost a year too and it does print nicely and I have no problems other than constant clogging. I've got the 4800 dual system and have wasted lots of expensive ink trying to keep it clean. I've told Sawgrass I'm about ready to give up on them too, especially since their support isn't very good. One last thing I'm going to try is *Harvey's head cleaner* which automatically runs a print through every day if you want. I think this system would be good if you did print every day, but embroidery is my main l
> 
> Jim
> Embellishments in Thread


 
Okay, I give, what is this harvey's head cleaner... I purchased the chomablast set up and have had nothing but problems with clogging since i do not use it often enough. 
I do not have a problem sith the sublime ink it cleans up just fine when it has set a while. I like the option of using it for small runs rather than starting up the ole beaste in the garage!


----------



## Jackelope (May 3, 2008)

I have the same problem with the clogging. I have the R1800 dual system. Another problem I have is it saying it is out of ink before it is actually out. Love the product (when it works)
.. which isnt right now (Cyan is clogged)


----------



## spunkyoreo (Feb 21, 2008)

I purchased the 4800. I ran chroma in oneside and sublime in the other and last time I wanted to use it i blew through nearly half my ink $$$$$$$ trying to get it to print out and ended up printing sublime and cutting around the image. Then using my roland, I cut out heat applied lettering and applyed those above the image. Thankfully I only had 9 shirt to do. I ended up breaking down and buying a 4 color expandable screen print station that i have set up in my garage. I don't even use that chromablast anymore. U really do need to print on a daily basis in order to keep it running correctly. What a bummer! They negelcted to metion that at the sales presentation!! Of course, my stupid butt never asked either!!


----------



## helix-2000 (Nov 6, 2007)

If you do not use chromasblast on regular basis you face getting clogs. I found that by prinitng something at least every few days it has prevented any clogs.

Carl


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Harvey Head Cleaner keeps heads clean

I have found that when I don't intend to print for a week or so, I just turn my printer off and I don't get the clogs. Otherwise I soak the pads in alcohol instead of simple green.

Jim
Embellishments in Thread
EMBELLISHMENTS IN THREAD - Home


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Another alternative is Printer Jockey (Printer Jockey). It has the same automatic test print feature that HHC has. However, you can control which colors you want to run the test print on (i.e. if you are running a hybrid and only want to print a test print from the ChromaBlast channels, you can do it. You also have the ability to adjust the strength of each individual channel flush if you have one channel that clogs more ofter. The big difference with Printer Jockey compared to HHC is that it also has a feature that will help you flush a single channel of ink once it is clogged. There are also other features as well. Here is a video that explains how to use the Test Timed Print feature - YouTube - How to schedule a Timed Print in Printer Jockey Software


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

imeccentric said:


> Harvey Head Cleaner keeps heads clean
> 
> I have found that when I don't intend to print for a week or so, I just turn my printer off and I don't get the clogs. Otherwise I soak the pads in alcohol instead of simple green.
> 
> ...


I do the same thing. If I am not going to be printing I turn it off. I've not had any issues with clogging.


----------



## plan-it (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm new to Chromablast, just got my printer a couple of days ago. I decided not to go with the bulk ink system initially, just the cartridges. I have so far only printed one print 8.5 x 11, possibly 40 % ink coverage, only black. 

I was dismayed to find that the computer reports only 88% full ... after one print! 12% of the ink is gone after one page?

At this rate I will only get a handful of sheets for my $75 worth of ink ... does anyone have any specs on what kind of yield I should expect to get? Hopefully the ink reporting is not accurate.


----------



## hechtgirl (Jul 15, 2008)

I purchased the Chromablast ink and was never told about the clogging factor. I was away for a month and when I returned, the quick connect was dried up. I was told by tech support, after giving me quite a few suggestions on how to solved this problem, (which didn’t work), that there was nothing they could do. So at the end, I was told that I would have to buy a new quick connect. I also learned that after 6 months, if the ink is not used, will start to thicken and cause clogging, at this point the inks would be out of warranty. So I have lost hundreds of dollars on ink that I never got to use. So I have given up on Chromablast and will stick to sublimation.


----------



## Tj Ryonet Tech (Jul 28, 2008)

if you have problems with clogging look into getting a printer jockey.
Your time and ink is valuable. By using the features in the Printer Jockey software, you will save your business money. Here is just some of the cost savings your business will have:
R Use the Test Print Scheduler to prevent nozzles and lines from clogging when you are not using the printer.
R Less wasted inks running the Channel Flush feature compared to running an all channels head cleaning.
R Be able to quickly reproduce an earlier print job using the same print settings with the Export / Import feature.
R Get better control over your print drivers and the ports they are associated with.
R The easy-to-use interface will save you time not having to mess around with the Printers & Faxes folder.
R One license will run all your printers on up to three different computers. Some features are limited to specific printers.


----------



## Tj Ryonet Tech (Jul 28, 2008)

for more info heres the data: _http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=14F0462969688F11_


----------



## e3edro (Aug 1, 2008)

The clogging goes for most all inkjet/solvent printers. When not used everyday the problems with lines and heads occur. The Chromablast is probably the best image quality I've seen, BUT does have it problems as stated in other post. Reminder for everyone that the SGIA in Atlanta is coming sometime in October. 
Check out the Anajet and Brothers printers. I still use my Chromablast printer, and recently purchased the Anajet which prints direct on dark shirts. Sweet machine!!! It uses similar Epson printheads.
www.anajet.com


----------



## ismcafe (Sep 27, 2008)

I have used Chromablast ink and I am very disappointed. Of the 50 attempts of images I have made 25 are failures and I am out of ink. The 25 good images came out so-so with some sketchiness. I concluded that the paper I received must have been bad. Regardless, I used images that would still work if they came out sketchy. The black clogged up after #15 even after continuous use. I was never able to get in unclogged and wasted alot of ink trying. Finally I said I would just use the remaining colors to make images but eventually lost 1 more color to clogginess that I was unable to resolve. 

The clog is in the printer itself, not the bulk system. I gave up and recently tried again and lost another color to a clog that I am unable to get out. I turned the printer off when not in use so that had nothing to do with it.

I purchased all of this stuff new and am very disappointed in it. I spoke to the people at chromablast and I received poor service. They gave up trying to help me. I think they know that their product is faulty and don't care.

Keep in mind that you can only print on white Tshirts with chromablast. Any other colors don't come out right at all.

Don't waste your money unless you are prepared to buy a new printer,new ink and new paper every couple of weeks from all the screwups you will get.


----------



## helix-2000 (Nov 6, 2007)

What type of printer are you using? If any ink jet type printer is not used on a regular basis you will get clogs. I always print something every 2-3 days even if a small design and I do not have clogs.


----------



## ismcafe (Sep 27, 2008)

I am using an epson c120 with the quick connect. As i said even when I was printing several times a day it still clogged and yes I turned it off.


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

Did Ricoh take care of the clogging problems with the Chromablast process?


----------



## ismcafe (Sep 27, 2008)

This is just an update that maybe someone will find useful. The clog turned out to be in the quick connect system black color. I found this out when I put the original cartridges in and all the colors worked. Once I hooked up the QCsystem the clog was back. 

I tried to trace the clog in the system and ended up cutting off the tubes, still a clog. Now I am just using the cartridge assembly. This narrowed the clog to the cartridge assembly. I literally cleaned out the whole thing but still could not get rid of the clog. 

I now insert the ink at the top of the assembly but because I had a coupon for free ink I wanted to get rid of it so I only print in that color. Once it is all gone i am going to use the assembly for printing with regular ink, I love the reset. I like being able to just refill the ink since the cartridges cost a fortune and it doesn't take up all that space! Hear that Chromablast...its a great idea you should run with it!

I was able to get a couple of good images but it was when I had a helper with me. It allowed me to remove the chroma paper really fast. Even that was no guarantee though... some still stuck and came out sketchy.

I am going to use the regular ink with chroma paper on my own T's, just to see how it holds up. I will let you all know how that turns out.


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for the update. There were a lot of problems with clogging & sublimation, but introduction of the Ricoh printers seemed to take care of it. I'm hoping someone can tell me that Ricoh's entry into chromablast has had a similar effect.


----------



## jphunter55 (Feb 1, 2010)

We have a Ricoh GX7000 with Chomablast ink, no clogs it works great, we like the quality better than DTG, the only draw back is it is limited to light colored 100% cotton shirts.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

The Ricoh printers do seem to have eliminated a lot of the ChromaBlast clogging problems. Sawgrass has done extensive testing and there are now quite a few Ricoh 7000s in the field using ChromaBlast and there are not many, if any, reports of clogging problems. 

Most of the clogging issues were with ChromaBlast and Epson printers, which seem to be a bit more temperamental in general.


----------

